# Hate Your Boss?



## Kacey (Oct 12, 2006)

To make the game work you have to click on the surrounding cubicle items...stapler, golf club etc....





http://www.doodie.com/anger_management.php


----------



## MRE (Oct 13, 2006)

I win!  And I feel much more at peace too.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 13, 2006)

It is just wrong on so many levels....but fun on just as many  :uhyeah:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 14, 2006)

I just wish my cube was that big : (


----------



## dubljay (Oct 14, 2006)

While I don't hate my boss per se, If I were inclined to torture him it would be relatively simple... just not show up.  As it stands right now he couldnt easily fire me, as I'm the only person in the store that can do my job.  LP and time issues prevent anyone else from performing my tasks.


----------

